# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Je biologische klok beslist over ziekte of gezondheid

## FRANCOIS580

*Je biologische klok regelt tal van lichaamsfuncties, in het bijzonder je slaap. Maar je biologische klok doet veel meer dan dat. Ze regelt je stofwisseling en is zo in belangrijke mate verantwoordelijk voor je gezondheid. Hoe werkt je biologische klok precies en kunnen we er zelf iets aan doen om ze zo goed mogelijk af te
stemmen?*



Dat je biologische klok een grote invloed heeft op je slaapkwaliteit was al langer bekend. Je biologische klok telt uiteraard 24 uur en daarvan neemt je slaap een belangrijk gedeelte voor zijn rekening. Het is echter duidelijk dat je niet de volle 24 uur kunt slapen. Het voor jouw meest geschikte tijdstip om je bed op te zoeken wordt eveneens door je biologische klok bepaald. Die klok bevindt zich in je hersenen en controleert veel meer lichaamsfuncties dan je denkt. Ze maakt naarmate de avond dichterbij komt steeds slaperiger, zodat we uiteindelijk ons bed zoeken. Is je klok goed afgesteld; dat zal je 's morgens tijdig doen ontwaken.Tal van vitale lichaamsfuncties worden door onze klok geregeld. 

*Voor iedereen anders*

Het ritme van onze biologsiche klok is persoonlijk en dus niet voor iedereen hezelfde. Dag- en nachtmensen zijn daar het beste bewijs van. Eens je biologische klok geregeld, is het bijzonder moeilijk om het ritme ervan te wijzigen. Zo'n verstoord ritme veroorzaakt problemen bij de overgang van zomer- naar winteruur en omgekeerd. 


*Ziek of gezond?*

Steeds meer landgenoten sukkelen met de meest uiteenlopende slaapproblemen, en ook deze zijn meestal het gevolg van een slecht werkende biologische klok. Recent onderzoek leerde wetenschappers dat je klok ook een belangrijke invloed uitoefent op de werking van je metabolisme of stofwisseling. Het verschil tussen gezondheid ziekte is groot en hangt voor een groot stuk van je stofwisseling en... je biologische klok af.

Zoals reeds eerder gesteld telt je biologische klok een cyclus van 24 uur. Gedurende deze periode regelt ze niet alleen je slaapcyclus maar ook je *.../...*

Lees verder:

- FRANCOIS580 - 
leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## Yv

Jeh, daar sta je helemaal niet bij stil. De biologische klok associeer ik altijd met boven je 35ste nog kinderen willen krijgen.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Zo zie je maar he Yv...

----------


## diaantje1970

ja ik geloof het gelijk. Ik slaap heel mijn leven al heel slecht (zelfs als kind al) en ik ben nu dus chronisch ziek en ik ben er altijd van overtuigd geweest dat mijn slechte slapen ermee te maken heeft. Van niet of slecht slapen word je ziek!

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Diaantje voor je reactie. WENS JE VAN HARTE VEEL BETERSCHAP

Groetjes,

Francois

----------


## gossie

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------

